
Optimize Deep Learning GPU Operators with TVM: A Depthwise Convolution Example - crowwork
http://www.tvmlang.org/2017/08/22/Optimize-Deep-Learning-GPU-Operators-with-TVM-A-Depthwise-Convolution-Example.html
======
ysh329
A collection about depthwise conv:

Optimize Deep Learning GPU Operators with TVM: A Depthwise Convolution Example
[http://tvmlang.org/2017/08/22/Optimize-Deep-Learning-GPU-
Ope...](http://tvmlang.org/2017/08/22/Optimize-Deep-Learning-GPU-Operators-
with-TVM-A-Depthwise-Convolution-Example.html)

MobileNet and Depthwise Separable Convolution · Issue #70 ·
changtimwu/changtimwu.github.com
[https://github.com/changtimwu/changtimwu.github.com/issues/7...](https://github.com/changtimwu/changtimwu.github.com/issues/70)

yonghenglh6/DepthwiseConvolution: A personal mobile convolution layer
implementation on caffe by liuhao.(only GPU)
[https://github.com/yonghenglh6/DepthwiseConvolution](https://github.com/yonghenglh6/DepthwiseConvolution)

------
LaPrometheus
This is super cool. Any comparison with Weld? [https://weld-
project.github.io/](https://weld-project.github.io/)

~~~
crowwork
as far as i know weld is optimized for data analytics workload so
far(dataframe) while tvm is optimized for tensor deep learning workloads with
great cpu, gpu and other supports

